# Mud Flaps



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One of my rear mud flaps has fallen off. I think its probably on an Aire somewhere in France.

Ive seen some on ebay for about a tenner but they dont look like they will fit.

Do I need something specific or should I just have a rake around a scrap yard?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Barry, we bought one of the commercial "hairy" type of mudflaps and I split it in two (with some shaping) to keep costs down. Can't remember who we bought from, but a search on truck spares should bring lots of options. By the way warm it with a hair dryer etc to make it easier to cut.

Gary.

Looking forward to my trip to the canaries :roll: :roll: .


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

if it's the people behind that you're worrying for, fit a skirt. We had to do this years ago to the trucks because of the gravel roads in Spain. other than that just keep lokking for one similar to the ones you have, do you have a brand name>>


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Those , quote "hairy ones" unquote are "spray suppression" flaps, (no better than the ordinary ones actually) but they do come big so you can cut them to shape, try Acc comercials if there's one near you or any Trailer equipment supplier


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

arh said:


> if it's the people behind that you're worrying for, fit a skirt. We had to do this years ago to the trucks because of the gravel roads in Spain. other than that just keep lokking for one similar to the ones you have, do you have a brand name>>


Barry already wears a skirt ..... and yes he does worry about the men behind him. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Not worried about the spray behind me more about crap getting splattered up the underside of the van. Lots of wood up there and it looks daft with just one from behind.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Get a set of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261211795577

Cheap as chips, even with delivery.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Get a set of these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261211795577
> 
> ...


Thanks. They look similar to the ones that were on actually.

I think they were bolted on. Vans away at the moment but I suspect I could make them fit


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I haven't got a Land Rover!

Can anyone tell me why Fiat have punched holes through the front wings for mudflaps, then don't fit any (at the front)?


..... still fantasising about Barry in a skirt, doing the dirty on those behind him.....

Alan


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Find your nearest truckstop or truck centre and get a set of plain rubber ones and cut them to fit, you can make whatever shape and size you want.

It was impossible to buy front flaps for our van as the Sprinter ones did not fit due to the side step in to the cab, I now have a set of mudflaps which fit precisely and look great for the princely sum of £15!

When I get round to it I will remove the scrawny rear ones and fit truck ones on there as well to stop the spray getting all over the habitation step. :idea:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

with the amount of overhang on most vans I see no reason to fit mudflaps to protect those behind, if it is to protect your vehicle then do you need ready made or make up custom sized.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> Get a set of these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261211795577
> 
> ...


Thanks LD, just what I've been looking for.

My gas locker is just behind the offside rear wheel and collects all kinds of muck inside through the vent holes. Hopefully mad flaps may solve the problem.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again. Making your own or the landy ones sounds the best bet.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a peugeot and went to a dealer who sold me a pair for £25. they are uiversal ones but he thing i liked was the clamps were very robust and havent come off yet in 2 yrs including a few scrapes down a levelling ramp


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Try jj rally on ebay


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Can anyone say whether mud flaps (or a skirt) reduce the amount of spray and road dirt that gets dumped on the back of the motorhome? My rear view camera is almost unusable on a wet road.


----------

